# South central iowa property for sale - few restrictions location



## whole-hearted (Nov 13, 2012)

ACREAGE: Asking $175,000.00 - Taxes: $906/yr - 20 acres total: approx 5 acres as pasture and the remaining acres are wooded - Forest Reserve applied for in 2002: taxes are reduced on that portion - Pond â 3/4 acre mol

MAIN LIVING QUARTERS:
Built approx. 1997
Approx. 1044 sq. ft living space
Floored attic â easy access â solar ventilation fan installed 2006
4 dormer and under steps storage closets
Heating: 
1) Electric/forced air furnace â installed Fall 2002 â this is on a separate meter for reduced rate billing 
2) 0 Clearance wood stove with rheostat to force heat into the basement. â Installed 2006

Cooling: Furnace and duct work is AC ready

Kitchen:
1) Range Hook-ups: Electric and propane
2) Appliances: Electric Range and Refrigerator â can stay if necessary

Laundry Room/Pantry:
1) We have had a washer and dryer in this room and they fit fine. 
2) Dryer in the garage works fine and can stay.
3) We have had an upright freezer in this room and it fit fine.
4) Hot Water Heater: electric - 50 gallon

GUEST HOUSE:
Built in 2009 with mostly over 100 yr old reclaimed lumber â 14âx22 main level & 14âx13â loft = 490 sq. ft.
Heating: Wood-burning cook stove can stay if necessary.
Electricity: One outlet which runs from the main living quarters
Plumbing: None 

OUTBUILDINGS:
1) Garage: built in 2011 - 2.5 car with attic and footings for what was going to be a greenhouse.
2) R.V Shelter: built in 2008 - 20âx40â & 15â tall
3) Shed: built in 2005 â 12âx18â
4) Horse shelter: built in 2011 using reclaimed material â 12âx16â

YARD:
1) Garden: 3 year old plot
Asparagus Patch (50 plants) started 2012
Strawberry patch (30 plants) started 2010
Rhubarb started 2010
2) Orchard: 
Fruit Trees: 1 each self-pollinating Cherry, Peach and Apple planted 2010
Blue Berry Bushes x2 planted 2010
Raspberries, Blackberries and gooseberries (native)
Nut Trees: Hickory (native), self-pollinating Almond x1 planted 2010
* Please Note: Window Dressings - Lace window dressings do not stay. 

Photos upon request


----------



## whole-hearted (Nov 13, 2012)

We have sold this property! Best wishes as you seek to find THE place for you!


----------

